# Lathallan House, Falkirk, May 2008



## flobbergobber (Jan 28, 2011)

This house was burned down some years ago, apparently whilst a tramp was living inside. The house is now on land used by a local farmer to graze his sheep, and he has been known to object to people walking on the land, despite the 'right to roam'!

The house could be walked around, as well as the stairs climbed, although that was a while ago, and with two harsh winter's hitting it since, I'd be surprised if the upper floors are still accessible. Still, there are a number of different out-buildings to explore in addition to a walled garden.



 IMG_7502 by flobbergobber, on Flickr



 IMG_7464 by flobbergobber, on Flickr



 IMG_7442 by flobbergobber, on Flickr

]

 IMG_7440 by flobbergobber, on Flickr

Does anybody have an update on the proposed hotel for this site?


----------



## krela (Jan 28, 2011)

flobbergobber said:


> Does anybody have an update on the proposed hotel for this site?



The local planning office is the most likely place to get info, they usually have everything online to view.


----------



## foz101 (Jan 28, 2011)

Kerching - http://eplanning.falkirk.gov.uk/onl...tch&caseType=Application&caseNo=P/09/0369/LBC


----------



## flobbergobber (Jan 28, 2011)

*Lathallan House*

thanks for that Foz - that's like a small village they want to build. I heard somebody suggest a golf club once - not sure what I'd prefer!


----------



## Crowey (Jan 28, 2011)

Great find flobbergobber and well photgraphed. Better than a load of badly photographed concrete any day!


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 30, 2011)

even though its knackered i still like this place just hide from the farmer thats all he ususally comes up in the landrover.The old hidden garden is quite nice too


----------



## krela (Jan 30, 2011)

Pincheck said:


> even though its knackered i still like this place just hide from the farmer thats all he ususally comes up in the landrover.The old hidden garden is quite nice too



It's usually best keeping details private... chances are blokey in landrover may well read this and other websites...


----------



## escortmad79 (Feb 8, 2011)

The farmer's actually quite well known about, although Lathallan isn't his, he keeps an eye on the place.

Didn't see him when I visited


----------



## V70 (Feb 12, 2011)

( <-- points to avatar pic  

Not seen the farmer myself, despite having visited quite a few times over the years. There was more than one way to approach the place and the likelihood of attracting attention can be determined by such 

When I last visited, over a year ago, the West side of the house was pretty much untouched by the fire although still very derelict. I'd ventured to the top of the stairs but decided against walking along the hallway with the yellow walls, based on the fact that the elements have had access to the floor for a long time.

I've been told the builders are now already onsite doing the preliminary work to the buildings.


----------

